# Butterfly Carp



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there a market for butterfly carp.? These are not koi, just common carp but their fins are huge. I would post a picture but I'm at work and can't.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Carpn said:


> Is there a market for butterfly carp.? These are not koi, just common carp but their fins are huge. I would post a picture but I'm at work and can't.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Maybe in the Asian community. They often smoke them actually. I doubt you could actually make any money though. However they may be fun to fight on a rod. What area are you in?


----------

